# Another photographer emailed me undercover



## sunny16 (Dec 7, 2013)

I recently got an email from someone claiming they wanted to book a session with me for their newborn. They requested all the info and it even went as far as them confirming a date and me sending them my contract via email to send back with their deposit. But that was it. After I sent the contract, I got an email back saying that something had come up in their family and they had to cancel.

I got curious and searched her name on Facebook and found her. Same one, her name included her two last names and she lived in the same town as she claimed, is how I know it was her. Under her about section, she was the owner of a photography page herself. She too has her own business just one town over from me.

First, WHY, second... what can she gain from this? And third... what can I do, should I do, if anything??? 

Help!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2013)

My guess is what she really wanted was a copy of your contract so she could compare it to her own, assuming she even had one to begin with, but my guess is most likely she wanted yours so she could copy it.  Probably also "scoping" out the competition to a certain extent.  What can you do about it?  Well legally nothing.  If it were me I probably wouldn't worry about it too much, your not really out anything other than a little time that's been wasted responding to her bogus emails.  Most likely anything you could do in "retaliation" will most likely either be ineffective or backfire.  

Look at it this way, you must be doing something right if you attracted her attention in the first place.  So let her mickey mouse around and spin her wheels.  You just do your thing and don't worry about it.  People like this always end up sabotaging themselves in the end.


----------



## sunny16 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick reply and words of encouragement. I am still shaking mad though. I am new to the biz side of it all, used to just do this as a hobby. Now that I am trying to earn a lil cash from it, I am lost.

I just really cannot believe someone would go that far. And yes, there was so much time wasted. I have spent most of today in email convo with her about everything! Uggh!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2013)

sunny16 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply and words of encouragement. I am still shaking mad though. I am new to the biz side of it all, used to just do this as a hobby. Now that I am trying to earn a lil cash from it, I am lost.
> 
> I just really cannot believe someone would go that far. And yes, there was so much time wasted. I have spent most of today in email convo with her about everything! Uggh!



Well on the flipside she spent her entire day on it as well, all just to get a copy of a contract that she probably could have downloaded from the internet.  You got some valuable practice wooing a client and dealing with a customer - she got pretty much nothing.  So look at it that way, personally that's a win in my book.

I've never really had a desire to become a professional photographer myself, but I have run a small business or two in my day - and I can tell you from experience it can be rough.  There are a lot of good resources out there though that can be helpful and provide you a lot of good information on running  small business.  Contact your local chamber of commerce, for example - also the Small Business Administration.  You'd be really shocked as to how much info they have and how helpful they can be in this regard.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2013)

Businesses do this all the time; scoping out the prices, deals, contracts etc.. of the competition. It's part of the business world to know your own business, but also to know your competitions. By knowing the competition you get to understand where you are positioned in the market.

It's probably not the most honest approach, but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it; you'll get people that never show or cancel at the last moment or even clients who will be negotiating with several photographers all at once without saying so. So long as your not left out of pocket and you're not investing too much important time on clients before payment it shouldn't harm things.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 7, 2013)

As Overread says, happens all the time in business.  In contracting, it's quite common for people to arrange for a home visit (at a participating friend's house) for an appointment, and sales pitch.  Or the story is that they're too busy travelling to meet, but they send photos and ask for a quote.  Or a "worker" applies for a job and asks all kinds of questions.  This intelligence gathering is there to allow an assessment of the price-points, the sales strategy used, the level of organization, the formal paperwork, etc.  In business, there are three essentials that determine your ability to compete:  1) know your customer, 2) know your competition and 3) know yourself.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2013)

I like to call around local FB photographers and pretend like i want to book a session. then, at the last minute, tell them the last thing I need is their  business license # and proof of insurance before I book a family session....just to see them squirm!


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2013)

If you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles... if you do not know your enemies nor yourself, you will be imperiled in every single battle.


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2013)

Or maybe they like your photos and wanted to book a session with you but something unexpected came up and the had to cancel. Sometimes there is no conspiracy, rain back the paranoia.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope that, for your sake, that this is the worst thing anybody ever does to you.


----------



## Tee (Dec 7, 2013)

Why don't you send a follow-up email to her letting her know that when life's events clear up you're available.  If she was trolling your biz, there's really nothing much you can do.  It's life.  Keep smiling and keep shooting.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe you ought to let her know that you are "onto her", and send her to a photo sit that you think would be good for her photo business, then send her here: Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2013)

That site is hillarious mate. Good find!


----------



## cconner (Dec 7, 2013)

I had to pay a photographer to photograph my family which included me (photographer). I wouldn't stress over it as not all people want to push a timer and run. I used my competition and actually found out they were not my competition after all, your mind is your competition! Move forward


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2013)

sunny16 said:


> And third... what can I do, should I do, if anything???


Nothing about her and if you haven't already, apply one of the basics taught in Business 101 - Shop your competition so you know how your business fits into the market you're in.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 7, 2013)

sunny16 said:


> First, WHY...



Because she wanted information...



> second... what can she gain from this?



Um, information.

She may have wanted all sorts of information. As has already been mentioned, she wanted to see your contract. Check. She wanted to know your pricing. Check. Maybe she wanted to get a sense for how busy you are, based on how quickly you'd be able to schedule the shoot. There's a myriad of things she may have wanted to know...



> And third... what can I do, should I do, if anything???



Why would you think you can or should do anything?



> Help!



With what?


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 7, 2013)

sunny16 said:


> I am still shaking mad though.



Why?

Why are you letting it bother you so much?

I guess, if you just can't get over it, you can turn the tables on her and schedule something with her, show up, and ***** her out and maybe smack her around a little bit, but that's not really going to accomplish anything.

Seriously, let it go. It's nothing...


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Maybe you ought to let her know that you are "onto her", and send her to a photo sit that you think would be good for her photo business, then send her here: Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography



I hope to H3LL that link is a joke. No one can be that [fill in the blank].


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep. It's a parody (joke).


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 7, 2013)

Tee said:


> Why don't you send a follow-up email to her letting her know that when life's events clear up you're available.  If she was trolling your biz, there's really nothing much you can do.  It's life.  Keep smiling and keep shooting.



No what you do is wait a month and do the the same thing back (perhaps have a friend or family member do it) and see is the contract she sends you is the same contract you sent her only with the name changed.


----------

